# black Nismo 320km/h speedo for r33



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

hello community, searching for a black nismo speedo for the r33

anybody one for sale?

thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You can get them quite easily but your talking £1300 used


----------

